# Problem with whoopie pie recipes. CAn you look over please



## emidan123 (Nov 18, 2013)

Hi,

The pumpkin whoopies bake up dome like and do not spread. Do I need to increase the baking powder?

On the choc whoopies they crack.

Thank you kindly!

Pumpkin Whoopies: 

3 cups all purpose flour 15oz

1 t salt

1 t baking powder

1 t baking soda

2.5 tbsp cinnamon

1 tsp cloves

2 cups firmly packed brown sugar

1 cup veg oil

3 cups chilled pumpkin puree (24oz)

2 large eggs

1 t pure vanilla extract

Chocolate Whoopie Shells

16 oz shortening

2lbs dark brown sugar

**cream together til light and fluffy

4 eggs

4 tsp vanilla

**add eggs 1 at a time, add vanilla, scrape down bowl

28 oz All Purpose flour

4oz bread flour

9 oz cocoa powder

2 tbsp baking soda

1.5tsp salt

**combine, add alternating w/ milk til all is incorporated

1.5 cup milk warmed and 1 tbsp lemon to sour it

1.5 cup hot water

**using gray scoop portion onto sheet pans w/ parchment paper.

**bake 350 convection oven til shells spring back


----------



## flipflopgirl (Jun 27, 2012)

Wondering if you are using a tried and true recipe from a friend/family or if it is just a random recipe you saw on the web.

If it is from the former I suggest getting with them and asking for advice.

If it is from a google search move on to a new recipe (just IMO...bad recipes are not worth the time and ingredients required for a fix )

Yes you can add a bit of milk to the pumpkin if it yields an addictive product and is worth saving and see if that works.

The chocolate recipe has so many ingredients (probably whipping too much air into the batter) and personally I don't think whoopie pies need to be so complicated.

Of course I have never made nor eaten one, just my experience talking there.

mimi

Welcome to CT...I used to be a "beverage expert" as well ;-)


----------



## bigbadpastry (Jun 17, 2013)

I think you should omit the baking powder in the pumpkin whoopies, maybe both are giving too much lift.  When cake items crack, they are usually baked too long, or are too dry, I would let go of the bread flour and use only AP, and add an egg yolk.  Hope this works/helps, if not I can be found on Main St. in Outer Mongolia


----------

